# Messag from Reptile rescue hull for all user on the forum



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mods please feel free to Lock this meesage

Hi everyone! i have been asked to post this meesgae on behalf of Anthony of Reptile Rescue Hull (he still has to go 10mins down the road to borrow someones computer ) just to clear up any confusion he is now helping Leanne and Ross get the rescue set up properly and he will be working closely with them over the next few months. 

Leanne and ross are Legit there just tried to run before there could walk and i for one would like to wish Leanne and Ross the best of luck and keep looking after them reps guys.

also if anyone has a banner up with "reptile rescue Uk" could there please remove it as Ross and Leanne are now west lothaine (hope if got that right i know th spelling will be wrong!) reptile rescue 

Best wishes
Clare


----------



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one.... at last 

spelling is 

West Lothian 

Let peace prevail now


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

SnakeyPete said:


> Nice one.... at last
> 
> spelling is
> 
> ...


Spelling never was my strong point (dyselxia)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Nice one. i wish them well with their rescue


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Good news I hope this works out well for everyone


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

no need to lock just remember the new rules! : victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

nevermind (nothing to do with subject anyway)


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> nevermind (nothing to do with subject anyway)


LOL !

Good luck to WLRR !


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

i just wish it would all calm down,and we could get back to helping each other,to me that is what the forum for,


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Everything will settle down.
I'm looking forward to peace LOL
All the best Leanne and Ross.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so am i! i know how long Anthony was on the phone to people was amazing i'm amazed he can still speak

all the best
Clare


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

aaw all the best to them....hope they get sorted soon x


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Im glad they have asked for some assistance, it can be hard to admit you need a bit of help sometimes. I hope things are all sorted soon


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Agreed.
Its Nice when people are nice to each other.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I think all i need to add is YAYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (fingers crossed for less arguing)

Good luck to Ross and Leanne, i hope the conversion and everything goes well and well done for admitting where help is needed. Go anthony for helping, its people like you that this forum, and thw whole world infact, needs more of less judgemental more helpful!:no1:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

good luck to you all : victory:


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

good luck for the future ross and leanne carry on the good work that you have already started !!!! will hopefully get to meet you both soon !!:no1:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

cool hope everything works out well for Ross and Leanne and they continue to be able to help reps that need them


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck Ross and Leanne - Also want to say, whilst not completely lawful, they were doing a few people on here (including myself) a big favour by sorting out and making vivs very cheaply, I needed one for a rescue Iguana I was getting, which I can no longer, due to some spiteful person from this forum calling the tax office and informing them, I think that was completly unnecessary and done purely out of spite. I hope this is now an end to it all. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Cara said:


> Good luck Ross and Leanne - Also want to say, whilst not completely lawful, they were doing a few people on here (including myself) a big favour by sorting out and making vivs very cheaply, I needed one for a rescue Iguana I was getting, which I can no longer, due to some spiteful person from this forum calling the tax office and informing them, I think that was completly unnecessary and done purely out of spite. I hope this is now an end to it all. GOOD LUCK!!!!


Well said Cara ,I agree :smile:


----------

